# where should I get / register my ph domain?



## jasonramirez (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi guys,

I have done some research but registering a ph domain is still a bit fuzzy.

I saw that Godaddy can also sell doamin.ph, and domain.com.ph domains, but when digging further, they say that the official registrar is a company called dot.ph - a Philippine based company.

If I buy the domain via Godaddy, will they be the one registering it or is the registration still done by the Philippine company dot.ph?

The price of Godaddy is a little higher but they have 24/7 support. The Philippine based company only has from Monday to Saturday.

If I buy it from Godaddy, does this mean they can resolve any problems even during weekends or do they also have to wait for the dot.ph company|


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Personally, I would recommend avoiding GoDaddy like the plague if at all possible, but then I've been on the clean-up side of a lot of messes caused by them. 

Once the domain is registered, the registrar you use is really the only company that matters. They'll run the authoritative nameservers for your domain.


----------



## jasonramirez (Jul 17, 2012)

The thing is, aside from Godaddy, my only option is the local company dotPH and I can barely find any reviews on them... Only thing I know for certain is that they can't help if I have a problem during the weekends...

I can't seem to find other registrars selling Philippine domains...


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Is PH.COM, Inc the same company? As far as I can tell they're the authoritative seller for Philippine domains.


----------



## jasonramirez (Jul 17, 2012)

PH.COM is a completely different company, the official registrar for the Philippines is dot.ph, I just got my domain from them.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Ah, alright.

As for problems with your domain, you're unlikely to need to talk to the registrar so weekend support is unlikely to matter. Unless you also use them to host your website, the only thing they do is point the domain to your host's name servers. 99.99% of your hosting problems will be dealt with through your web hosting company, and there are many, many available options for those services.


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

I recommend Hosting24.com - First Class Web Hosting

They will handle your domain registration and hosting too, with lots of extras in their cpanel...all at a very good price.

Check them out.

BC


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

BrentC said:


> I recommend Hosting24.com - First Class Web Hosting
> 
> They will handle your domain registration and hosting too, with lots of extras in their cpanel...all at a very good price.
> 
> ...


This company is not a .ph registrar, so cannot host the domain names the OP is interested in.


----------



## Alkom (Oct 2, 2014)

Have you looked here? I've found there many registrars. I have some sites in asian zone and this servis helped me to find them.


----------



## DDAoN (Mar 19, 2011)

I've actually had to register a .ph domain for a client back when I was in high school. I used DynaDot for its price. At the time, I had an instructor that knew everything there was to know about domain name management, so she helped me transfer the domain to another registrar to manage after purchasing it.

It is a little frowned upon to use them now, with the whole Wikileaks incident back in 2008, but for the acquisition of the domain, I'd say check them out for the price. You can almost always transfer to a registrar through your server host.


----------

